# Meat goats



## Stef (Jun 21, 2020)

I have my 3 meat goats for the fair and I've done this many times but I want to give them the best diet I have tried multiple things but I would love to hear other people's opinion on the best meat goat diet


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just seeing this. What are you currently feeding them? Pictures? When is your fair? I don't know a lot about wethers, my daughter shows breeding Boer goats. First, need to make sure they have been dewormed and treated for cocci to eliminate any issues those can cause. Then you need to find a good show feed. I know with our growing Boer kids we like to stay around 18% protein and 5% fat. You want them to have some cover on them because if they don't already have some cover and a little fat, it is hard to burn calories when exercising them and gain muscle without losing condition too. 
I know most people only give their market wethers a handful of hay a day (which is why you try to find a complete show feed). Again, hard to say on the feed without knowing what is available around you.
I'm in KY and there are options here we can have shipped in - most popular that I know of here is Purple Vision, Kahlmbach, Umbargers or High Noon.
We used High Noon last year with really good results, and currently using Purple Vision (pellets - Excalibur II), and a local sweet mix. There are supplements out there that can complement the feed, but again, hard to know what you would need if anything without seeing pictures.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m sorry I didn’t see this until now either! Very good information Hoosier! 
When covid hit and all the clinics were shut down show-rite went ahead and held a webinar on everything most clinics would hold. They saved it all and there is a LOT of good info! 
I’m going to post the link to all their videos, check out the feeding and the supplements. Even if you don’t want to dip into the supplements they have a nutritionist that really explains a lot about fats, when you want to up the protein and so on and so forth. Defiantly worth the time to watch. 





__





Show-Rite Stock Show Classroom | Webinars | VIDEOS


Show-Rite learning resources on a series of topics relevant for those bringing animals home in the near future, and even those who may already have their animals on hand.




go.alltech.com


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry we missed this. 

You have been given great advice.


----------



## Stef (Jun 21, 2020)

Currently I am feeding my toggs a 18% goat starter pellet as they were born in February along with meat goat supplement they were weaned a week or 2 ago and our county fair is the first week of August. I also feed them hay once a day. I am looking to get a show feed for them soon!


----------

